# Smoopy's SiZZlin' SuMMeR SwaP June 22nd, 2019 Murfreesboro, TN



## Smoopy's (Apr 17, 2019)

a good old fashioned swapmeet..buy..sell..trade..plenty of room for everyone
Show & Shine for top 6 awards and a couple specialty awards
Groovy sounds will come from one of the 'boro's best local bands..Thunderfrog
bring your best rider and ride the streets of beautiful downtown Murfreesboro
vendors spots are just $10 each
Vendor set up starts at 7:00 am
Shows officially starts at 9:00 am
hope to see you there!!


----------



## stezell (Apr 18, 2019)

Sounds good to me buddy!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Apr 19, 2019)

This is GREAT NEWS!!! ..... I’m so glad you’re doing these again Smoopy!! .... WOO-HOO!!

Is the Vintage Cruisin’ the streets of the ‘Boro the night before.... or the night after the Event??

( I vote for the night before for those of us drivin’ 4 hours to get there ).... Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Smoopy's (May 5, 2019)

Spread the word


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 22, 2019)

Lets get this bumped back up to the top of the list! This is coming up in just 4 short weeks!!
Looking forward to it BIG Time! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## stezell (May 30, 2019)

I'm planning on being there Andrew, it's always a good time!


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 3, 2019)

ALWAYS a great swap meet!  Lots of "treasures" show up at all of Smoopy's events.  
Worth the drive!


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jun 4, 2019)

Do you have any Vans bicycle parts Andrew?


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 12, 2019)

I hope to thin out my collection at this event, but can't bring everything! If you see something specific pictured here that you are interested in let me know and I'll be sure that I bring it with me!
Looking forward to the 22nd!

















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey there!
I think of our friend @Hippie Mike when I see a Swap in TN.
He lives with his brother in Maryville, TN.
Contact me soon if someone going could get him there.
It's too far to ride; even for him.


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 12, 2019)

DB ReTodd said:


> Do you have any Vans bicycle parts Andrew?



Sorry man, I’m all sold out


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks like I'm going to make this one. Is the show broke down into classes or just everything together? The ride is when? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 14, 2019)

*QUOTE from Smoopy:*
a good old fashioned swapmeet..buy..sell..trade..plenty of room for everyone
Show & Shine for top 6 awards and a couple specialty awards
Groovy sounds will come from one of the 'boro's best local bands..Thunderfrog
*bring your best rider and ride the streets of beautiful downtown Murfreesboro  >>>> ** IS THIS CITY CRUIZIN' ON FRIDAY NIGHT ??*
vendors spots are just $10 each
Vendor set up starts at 7:00 am
Shows officially starts at 9:00 am
hope to see you there!! 

*Hey Smoopy!  .... Looking forward to this Event!!*  (* please see question above in RED* ) Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## CeeBee (Jun 15, 2019)

The women's Shelby in the pictures I posted earlier is now spoken for and will be going to a new home on the 22nd.  If anyone has any interest in any of the others let me know so that I make sure to bring it.  
I'm looking forward to this event!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello CABE'rs!
here are a couple that I'd like to bring up to Smoopy's IF they are Pre-Sold over the next 6 days!
I have very limited SAFE-TRAVEL space for "SURVIVOR- bikes" of this level ... with ALL Original paint!!
I've got quite a sizable load of bikes coming up inside a rented U-Haul trailer. Those are mostly $500 and less....
These 2... on the other hand.... need TLC Travel plans (possibly on a Roof-Rack) SO they might not make the trip unless Pre-Sold....
I'm asking for $950 on the 1941 Westfield Sterling ..... and $700 on the JC Higgins Regal DeLuxe (BOTH ALL 100% Original paint 99% on Specs)
Please let me know if interested.... Cheers!! See YOU in Murfreesboro !! CCR Dave


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like I'm going to make this one. Is the show broke down into classes or just everything together? The ride is when? Thanks, Shawn



Hey Shawn, glad to hear you are going to make it..Like Dave said..this is more focused on the swap...the ride will be after the swap or just whenever you would like to ride out..the school is located right in the heart of downtown so there is plenty of access to back roads to ride


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 17, 2019)

Weather permitting I'm coming.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2019)

I plan on bringing a few things. I can do PP F&F or cash. Don't need any trades--trying to make space! If you need more pics/description please email me at oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn

1938 Snyder built fast back project $175




1938 Wards Comet--nice rider  $625




1939 Monark Airman Comet (dual suspension) Clone-since pic bike has a restored correct Troxel M1 seat but does not have the Wise fork lock  $2400




1965 Deluxe Typhoon- project-parts worth my price of $75




1940 Monark project--nearly 100%-straightforward resto or custom paint for that special lady in your life! $275




1939 Shelby Airflo Speedline--replaced fork but original paint (touch up on front fender), correct bike $1000


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 20, 2019)

Here are some that I'm bringing to Smoopy's to hopefully find a New Home with some TLC !!
I JUST now listed them on the Nashville Craigslist and told folks to Find Them at Smoopy's Swap Meet/Show on Saturday !!
Please make the trip to Murfreesboro and take home some projects 
Hope to see you soon! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I plan on bringing a few things. I can do PP F&F or cash. Don't need any trades--trying to make space! If you need more pics/description please email me at oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  Thanks, Shawn
> 
> 1938 Snyder built fast back project $175
> View attachment 1016401
> ...



I'm loaded and ready to go. The Shelby sold but if you are interested in anything else to include this Phantom shoot me an email and we'll see if we can work something out. I'm only bringing the black Snyder fastback unless you contact me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 22, 2019)

How was the show, any pictures to share?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2019)

I just got home. If I can get unloaded and not fall asleep I’ll try to post some up tonight. I thought it was a good show. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 22, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> How was the show, any pictures to share?




Andrew ( A.K.A.) Smoopy @Smoopy's did an awesome job putting the Event together and even with the Weather forecast always looking questionable ... the turn-out was quite impressive with a Great mix of products for everyone to choose from!! The rain that came was very little and brief.... too bad the "Food Caterer" and "Band" chickened-out because of the "weather" ... BUT Smoopy did a Very Nice gesture and had a trailer-load of PIZZA delivered to keep everybody happy!! I didn't take any pictures but I believe Shawn @Freqman1 did get some pics for us that he will share soon... I know for a Fact there were folks there from Indiana, N. Carolina, Alabama, Georgia &  naturally Tennessee (maybe Kentucky too) A* BIG* *"Two-Thumbs-Up" to Smoopy!! * Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2019)

I echo everything Dave said. I'm not sure what the official vendor count was but like Dave said a pretty diverse array of stuff with a little something for everyone. A steady stream of buyers as well and I know for a fact I had a great time. A big thanks to Andrew for sponsoring this event and I hope to add this one to my calendar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank you Shawn!  Did you get that wagon??


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Thank you Shawn!  Did you get that wagon??



You know I did!


----------



## Smoopy's (Jun 22, 2019)

What a great swap..despite a couple of hiccups and a little rain shower..it turned out to be a success..thanks to everybody who came out and supported the swap..we’ll do it again soon


----------



## stezell (Jun 24, 2019)

Andrew you put on a good show as usual and enjoyed meeting some new friends and old ones as well. Thanks for the save on the lunch brother, looking forward to next time. Hope everyone made it home safely. I actually picked up a few things from my buddies Dave and Clint. Looking forward to next time brother. 
Thank you, 
Sean


----------

